# 2014 Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot - Potluck Supper



## dutchman (Feb 14, 2014)

The TBG Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot will be held on March 15-16, 2014 at The Rock Ranch located at The Rock, GA. We'd like to hav5 another Pot Luck Supper on Saturday evening, March 15. We will start at 7:00 p.m. This thread will serve as our sign up sheet for what folks will commit to bring.

In addition to the things we will be eating, we will also need the following items:

Sweet Tea
Unsweet Tea
Other soft drinks
Ice
Plastic Cups
Paper Plates
Napkins
Plastic Eating Utensils

Your food items can be something that you made with your own hands or had your spouse to make. It can even be store bought. 

Over the past few years, our Pot Luck Supper has become one of the highlights of our annual State Shoot. Let's make this year's supper one to remember!

We'd love for everyone to pitch in and make this the highlight of the shoot.

Tell us what you'll bring and I'll start a list on this initial post and keep it updated as folks add to it.

Meat/Main Dishes
Pork Roast - Dennis
Jambalaya - Jake Allen
Turkey Fingers - Leon Scott
Venison Loin - Leon Scott
Ham - Archery Mom
Fried Chicken - Charlie2Arrow
Dutch Oven Fiesta Chicken - D4


Side Dishes/Vegetables
Black-eyed Peas - Dutchman
Potatoes - Dutchman
Sour Kraut - Alan Rosen
Baked Mac and Cheese - Tlingit Archer
Casserole - Ms. Bobbie


Salads and the like
Fruit Cocktail Salad - ngabowhunter
Slaw - Stump Shooter
Potato Salad - Mudcreek
Marinated Veggie Salad - Morning Hunter
Pasta Salad - Archery Mom

Bread
Dinner Rolls - Morning Hunter
Dinner Rolls - D4


Dessert
Apple Pie(s) - Buckbacks
Dessert - Morning Hunter
Banana Cake - Todd Cook
Fruit Tray - Todd Cook
Dessert - Archery Mom


Drinks
Gallon of Sweet Tea - Morning Hunter
Gallon of Unsweet Tea - Morning Hunter
2 12 packs of Soft Drinks - Todd Cook
Drinks - 2WheelFoster
Soft drinks - Charlie2Arrow
Soft Drinks - D4

Plates and Utensils
Chris Horsman
2WheelFoster


----------



## Dennis (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll do a pork roast and bring something else


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 14, 2014)

Please put me down for a cast iron pot of:

Spicy Jambayla with Smoked Sausage and Shrimp


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll bring some desserts. Apple pies.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 16, 2014)

last year we were low on vegs/salads and such.....always goes good with the meat and desserts!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> last year we were low on vegs/salads and such.....always goes good with the meat and desserts!!!!



I brought a vegetable last year. Potatoes are vegetables, right?

Maybe it's time to do something different this year. A big pot of peas or beans and maybe some greens. Hmmm.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 17, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> last year we were low on vegs/salads and such.....always goes good with the meat and desserts!!!!




I consider the state shoot a vacation. When I'm on vacation I don't want to eat no stinkin salad!!!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 17, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> I consider the state shoot a vacation. When I'm on vacation I don't want to eat no stinkin salad!!!



Yea what he said!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll do Buf. wings again for appetizers and maybe something else.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> I consider the state shoot a vacation. When I'm on vacation I don't want to eat no stinkin salad!!!



I think he means that!


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 18, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> I consider the state shoot a vacation. When I'm on vacation I don't want to eat no stinkin salad!!!



I agree.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> I consider the state shoot a vacation. When I'm on vacation I don't want to eat no stinkin salad!!!





Todd Cook said:


> I agree.



In that case fellers, whatcha gonna bring instead of salads?


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 21, 2014)

Haven't decided yet. Probably a big ole variety pack of puddin.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> Haven't decided yet. Probably a big ole variety pack of puddin.



That's what I figured...


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks like we'll be bringing a salad after all. A fruit cocktail salad.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 26, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> Looks like we'll be bringing a salad after all. A fruit cocktail salad.



Does that mean puddin' is out?


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh no. There will still be some puddin'.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 1, 2014)

Put me down for a couple gal. of slaw. Pretty good turn out last year. Let me know if I need to bring anything else.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 2, 2014)

Plates and utensils for me. Won me a cast iron skillet last time.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 3, 2014)

Allen Rosen: Homemade Fermented Sour Kraut

Leon Scott: Turkey Fingers and/or Venison Loin


----------



## mudcreek (Mar 4, 2014)

Put me down for potato salad


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 4, 2014)

We will bring a marinated veggie salad, dinner rolls, dessert, and two gallons of tea(one sweet, one unsweet).


----------



## dutchman (Mar 7, 2014)

We're getting close. Just a week and a nap away...


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 7, 2014)

We'll bring a banana cake , a fruit tray, and a couple 12 packs of coke( or soda as my wife says)


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 7, 2014)

Count me in for plates, utensils, and drinks


----------



## ArcheryMom (Mar 7, 2014)

We'll bring a ham, pasta salad, dessert.  Gene, let me know if you come up short on something.

Lorrie


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2014)

One week from right now, this potluck supper will be a memory. Don't you dare miss out on another one. Make plans now to participate in the 2014 edition of the now famous TBG Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot Potluck Supper! Get your tickets today!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 9, 2014)

Store bought fried chicken & a couple 2 liter soft drinks


----------



## Tlingit Archer (Mar 9, 2014)

I will bring baked mac n cheese


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2014)

dutchman said:


> One week from right now, this potluck supper will be a memory. Don't you dare miss out on another one. Make plans now to participate in the 2014 edition of the now famous TBG Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot Potluck Supper! Get your tickets today!



Just kidding about the tickets, but not about the fact that this thing is next Saturday night!


----------



## D4 (Mar 10, 2014)

Put me down for fiesta chicken dutch oven style. Also dinner rolls and some soft drinks.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 11, 2014)

Five nights away...


----------



## mudcreek (Mar 11, 2014)

if ya'll hear funny noises it aint thunder..........its my stomach growling


----------



## Al33 (Mar 11, 2014)

Not sure I will make it there after all. Woke up sick yesterday morning, allergies I'm sure, went to see the doc this afternoon and now on some p'scrip meds. Maybe I will feel up to it but I am going to have to be feeling a lot better than I do now if I do.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 12, 2014)

Hope you get to feeling better Al


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 12, 2014)

feel better AL MISS BOBBIE is going to bring  casserole and some other stuff


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2014)

Still need ice and maybe some more food. Bring it if you can and pitch in to help us make this another great potluck to remember. I will more than likely not be around to update the list from this point forward. No time...


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 13, 2014)

I can bring one ice chest with ice also.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 13, 2014)

A casserole is done in the oven right now.mike


----------



## dutchman (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd like to take a minute to thank each person who brought something to help make this year's potluck supper another big success. The food was wonderful! We had plenty. We also had plenty of drinks, ice, plates, cups, and plastic ware to use to be able to fully enjoy ourselves. You're a great bunch of generous folks and I am proud as a peacock to be associated with you all! Thank you from my heart.


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 17, 2014)

The pot was a huge success we thought.  Lots of good food.  Ate entirely too much!!  Thanks Gene for coordinating it.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 17, 2014)

I ate too much.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 17, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I ate too much.



I felt like I ate the whole thing, but it sure was good.


----------

